# A Little Progress on the Fairway Foods Cycle Truck...



## REC (Oct 18, 2019)

Back in August, I ran across the ad for this CT and it caught my attention due to the signplate it had on it. Thinking it was kind of interesting, I discussed it with my wife and got approval to go for it.
I made the arrangements and it was shipped. At the same time, we were given the news that Hurricane Dorian was going to be coming our way. The boxes arrived while the storm was hammering the Bahamas and kind of stalled movement wise. I opened the boxes to look at it briefly and locked it in the shed while we waited to see what Dorian was going to do. Time passed and then this behemoth storm moved further north and eventually away from us. Over the next couple of weeks there were other smaller windbags out there that also decided (Thankfully) to move on without hammering us.
As of the beginning of this week, I finally did some uncovering of the house windows and such, and got some ambition together to get further into working on this bike. I knew when I bought it that there were some pieces that weren't with it, but I thought I had those parts in the stash, so I went on with it. I had most of it nailed down but still had a few parts to hunt down, so I am now at the point were I am waiting for pedal parts. Pretty much everything else was here, and the attached photos show the beginning (from the ad) and the current state of progress as of the end of the day today. I wasn't looking to turn it into a restoration, just to refurbish it to a degree...
As it came:







And today's end of work:



I may put another photo up once the pedal parts are done, but this is the general idea I had in my head to begin with. I am looking around still for a little nicer crank/sprocket set-up, but this works for now.

With this out of the way, I can now get back to work on the white '48 CT2

Thanks for looking!!
REC


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 18, 2019)

Looks Great !!!! Love the misspelling also


----------



## REC (Oct 18, 2019)

PlasticNerd said:


> Looks Great !!!! Love the misspelling also





it was probably hard to get those homes to deliver in the basket.... Home Delivery.....
REC


----------



## REC (Oct 22, 2019)

The pedal parts got here today...   Nicely made replacement wood pedal blocks!
Looks better to me now. Where its sitting is a little cramped and the weather was not being completely cooperative at the time so the photos were cramped up too.


----------



## whopperchopper (Oct 25, 2019)

Where do you guys get the clamps for the sign?  I have a cwc truck with 1" frame tube and I am looking for clamps. Thanks


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice looking CT.
Hammerhead


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 27, 2019)

CT is looking great Rowland!


----------



## REC (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for the input, guys. I wish I could have gotten it outside for the pictures, but the rain kept coming and going that day. I'll give it a shot again in the not too distant future.
REC


----------



## vincev (Oct 27, 2019)

Looking good !  I cant believe the prices of the wrap around large baskets.I saw some in the $750 dollar range and they didnt have lids.


----------



## REC (Oct 29, 2019)

I don't recall seeing a large basket with a lid before. The Post Office bikes when I was a kid had soft covers for the baskets that had elastic around the edges, and had similar material wrapped around the exterior of the basket itself. The summer rain was like clockwork... Every day about 2PM. The prices on these baskets in good condition have been high for a while. I recently lucked into a NOS one, early prewar style, in the box, and no it wasn't cheap or even close to cheap. The used, near NOS one I used on the '65 I restomodified almost 10 years ago was toward the top of your reference to price, but it _was_ 10 years ago. This bike has as many NOS parts on it as I could find when I was getting it together, and has a Bendix 2 speed kickback hub in the rear and the seat has since been replaced with the proper NOS Mesinger 7000. I need to take some new pictures!
The '65:



Here is a '41 with the barge basket:



and a '52:



I'm in the middle stages of redoing a '48 currently, and also have a 50 CT1 that has a big basket on it since I bought the bike, but it is about to be changed back to what should be on it soon.
'48 CT2 currently under construction:



 The only lidded ones I own are small basket models, and I think there are two of those at this time. I need to find another lidded small basket in the not too distant future for another one here that the lid was too badly damaged to re-use
'43 with a lid (basket is correct part but was added after purchase of the bike



'48 MCT1 (non-powered) with lid, on the original basket that was vinyl covered when the bike was new:



There are about 13 others (including a Worksman with the steel strap type basket, and a Ross) here that at least two are still in the boxes they were shipped to me in due to needing a good bit of re-work to make them rideable. I'm still in the hunting gathering mode on the Worksman...
The '57 Ross, a Chain Bicycle Corporation product (Built up from a frame and fork with no original bike photos for reference, so I used what I could alter in the case of the chainguard and several other pieces




Life gets in the way sometimes!

REC


----------



## vincev (Oct 29, 2019)

REC said:


> I don't recall seeing a large basket with a lid before. The Post Office bikes when I was a kid had soft covers for the baskets that had elastic around the edges, and had similar material wrapped around the exterior of the basket itself. The summer rain was like clockwork... Every day about 2PM. The prices on these baskets in good condition have been high for a while. I recently lucked into a NOS one, early prewar style, in the box, and no it wasn't cheap or even close to cheap. The used, near NOS one I used on the '65 I restomodified almost 10 years ago was toward the top of your reference to price, but it _was_ 10 years ago. This bike has as many NOS parts on it as I could find when I was getting it together, and has a Bendix 2 speed kickback hub in the rear and the seat has since been replaced with the proper NOS Mesinger 7000. I need to take some new pictures!
> The '65:
> View attachment 1087413
> Here is a '41 with the barge basket:
> ...



Maybe Thats why  I never saw one on a large basket.Maybe they were only on the smaller baskets


----------



## REC (Jul 28, 2020)

REC said:


> Back in August, I ran across the ad for this CT and it caught my attention due to the signplate it had on it. Thinking it was kind of interesting, I discussed it with my wife and got approval to go for it.
> I made the arrangements and it was shipped. At the same time, we were given the news that Hurricane Dorian was going to be coming our way. The boxes arrived while the storm was hammering the Bahamas and kind of stalled movement wise. I opened the boxes to look at it briefly and locked it in the shed while we waited to see what Dorian was going to do. Time passed and then this behemoth storm moved further north and eventually away from us. Over the next couple of weeks there were other smaller windbags out there that also decided (Thankfully) to move on without hammering us.
> As of the beginning of this week, I finally did some uncovering of the house windows and such, and got some ambition together to get further into working on this bike. I knew when I bought it that there were some pieces that weren't with it, but I thought I had those parts in the stash, so I went on with it. I had most of it nailed down but still had a few parts to hunt down, so I am now at the point were I am waiting for pedal parts. Pretty much everything else was here, and the attached photos show the beginning (from the ad) and the current state of progress as of the end of the day today. I wasn't looking to turn it into a restoration, just to refurbish it to a degree...
> As it came:
> ...



I found the rack I bought for this one right after getting it while looking for something else on Sunday (7/26/20), so yesterday I went ahead and put it on. I like it....


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 28, 2020)

Looking great Rowland!!


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 28, 2020)

Wow!  Nice Cycle truck.  Turned out real well.


----------



## sworley (Jul 29, 2020)

I recall seeing the ad for that CT on Craigslist last summer. It was being offered out of South Dakota I believe and the seller offered to deliver it to the Quad Cities motorcycle swap for free. The asking price was quite low for what it is. Glad it ended up in good hands!


----------

